# hs 624



## daddiojiggy (Mar 16, 2014)

hello all! great forum, just found it! i have an issue with my honda sb.near the end of my last use(very heavy snow) i noticed that snow coming out of the chute was barely clearing the end of the chute.everything sounding/working fine, just not being propelled far enough.after examination:
shear pins/bolts all intact
impeller turns somewhat while holding onto front stage
auger handle(r/s) seems a little 'lazy' as it does not return to fully retracted pos'n.
tried to tighten cable for auger but doesn't seem to have made a difference

any ideas?
belts are solid


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is the snow particularly slushy?


----------



## daddiojiggy (Mar 16, 2014)

no not slushy. ii was worried that's what people would think when i said heavy but snow was just heavy not slushy


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Almost sounds to me like your engine isn't running at the proper RPM. Does it seem to be running slower than usual? I believe it should be turning almost 4,000 RPMs at maximum throttle. Perhaps it's time to hook up a tach to be sure that's not the issue.


----------



## laboiserie (Jan 26, 2011)

"impeller turns somewhat while holding onto front stage"

Does that mean that you can turn the impeller while holding the auger still and not turning? If yes, that means something has let go, most likely a shear bolt somewhere. If all attachment points are intact, you would not be able to turn one without the other turning also.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Might also need the belt adjusted.


----------



## daddiojiggy (Mar 16, 2014)

db9938: yes , that's what it was. cable tension adjustment


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet, easy peasy, and zero cost.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might also want to consider doing the impeller modification. Now that it's warming up it's a good time to tinker.
.
.


----------

